# LỊCH SỬ HÀNH TRÌNH SỬ DỤNG NẾN



## chillnen (6/11/21)

Lịch sử của nến vừa rất thú vị vừa phức tạp và đôi khi thậm chí gây ngạc nhiên. Trong bài viết này của Chillnen, Chillnen sẽ đi sâu vào việc tạo ra nến và sử dụng từ chính nguồn gốc của nến cho đến tận ngày nay – thời kỳ mà nến thơm là một ngành công nghiệp trị giá hàng tỷ đô la. Ngày nay người ta đã khám phá ra những cách làm nến thơm mới với nhiều nguyên liệu, mùi hương, màu sắc và hình dạng, và tất nhiên yếu tố quan trọng vẫn chính là mùi hương.



Nội dung [hide]

1 I. Lịch sử hành trình sử dụng nến
2 II. Nến được sử dụng rộng rãi trên khắp thế giới
3 III. Những ngọn nến đã thay đổi như thế nào trong thế kỷ 18 và thế kỷ 19
3.1 1. Sự thay đổi trong phát minh nến ở thế kỷ 18
3.2 2. Vào thế kỷ 19, nghề làm nến đã thực sự trở thành một cuộc cách mạng

4 IV. Việc sử dụng nến ngày nay
*I. Lịch sử hành trình sử dụng nến*




Lịch sử hành trình sử dụng nến
Nến ban đầu được sử dụng như một nguồn ánh sáng quan trọng và được sử dụng nhiều trong nhiều lễ kỷ niệm tôn giáo. Khoảng 3 ngàn đến 5 ngàn năm trước, người Ai Cập cổ đại đã sử dụng đèn cói, một loại nến được làm bằng cách ngâm phần thân hoặc lõi khô của cây cói trong mỡ động vật nấu chảy hoặc mỡ. Đèn chớp không có bấc nên chúng không giống được rõ, sáng và liên tục như những ngọn nến như chúng ta biết ngày nay, nhưng chúng là một trong những dạng ánh sáng có sớm nhất mà chúng ta biết đến. Nến lúc đó cũng rẻ để làm ra, vì vậy chúng đã được người nghèo sử dụng cho nhiều thế kỷ tới.

Có lẽ không có gì đáng ngạc nhiên, chính những người La Mã được cho là đã làm ra những ngọn nến đầu tiên bằng cách quấn một cuộn giấy cói tròn một đoạn dài và nhúng nó nhiều lần vào mỡ động vật – một dạng mỡ bò hoặc thịt cừu. Cách sử dụng nến không thay đổi, nhưng chúng tồn tại lâu hơn và có chất lượng tốt hơn so với đèn cói. 



*II. Nến được sử dụng rộng rãi trên khắp thế giới*




Nến được sử dụng rộng rãi trên khắp thế giới
Mặc dù là người chế tác đầu tiên, người La Mã không độc quyền về sản xuất nến. Nhiều nền văn minh sơ khai khác cũng “phát minh” ra những ngọn nến bằng cách sử dụng sáp làm từ thực vật địa phương. Người Trung Quốc dùng bánh tráng cuộn làm bấc. Ở Ấn Độ, sáp được làm từ quả của cây quế. Các bộ lạc ở Alaska và Canada đã sử dụng cá eulachon làm nến – một loại cá có nhiều dầu nên khi khô chúng sẽ cháy như nến khi bạn thắp sáng một đầu . Xem thêm


----------

